# TAP Air Portugal to Italy and Lisbon airport



## Linda74 (Jan 9, 2008)

Bought my tickets this morning....we are flying to Venice in April, spending a week at Il Poggio post cruise, and leaving for home from Rome.  Wanted another airline, but this fit the bill as it leaves later in the day, eliminating the need to get a hotel in Rome.  Flew TAP back in the 70's, am sure it will be ok...but we do have several hours in Lisbon waiting for a connection.....any suggestions for what to do with 4 + hours at the Lisbon Airport


----------



## Blues (Jan 10, 2008)

Lisbon airport is fairly close in, maybe 15-30 minutes from the tourist areas, depending on traffic.  And taxis are cheap.  I'd probably take a taxi to the castle.

OTOH, with the need to get back to the airport probably 2 hrs early, plus up to 1/2 hr out and 1/2 return (worst case), you may only have an hour to sightsee.  Still probably worth it in my mind, though.


----------

